
Email Unsubscribe from Hell - southpolesteve
http://www.southpolesteve.com/email-unsubscribe-from-hell/
======
kaolinite
That's not from hell, you know what's from hell? An unsubscribe button for
some website you signed up to years ago with god-knows-what username and
password asking you to login to your profile so that you can unsubscribe from
their weekly emails about a product you bought once.

The oatmeal puts it well: <http://s3.amazonaws.com/theoatmeal-
img/comics/email/8.png>

~~~
narad
eBay does this same trick. I opened an account long back, now I am not able to
unsubscribe from their list as I do not know the password. To get the
password, I have to give the answers to the security questions, which I have
already forgotten. Phew.

I have marked their emails as Spam and it straight goes to spam folder.

------
dmils4
Yep - my favorite is companies who send you one last email (after you've
unsubscribed) just to let you know in case there was some huge mistake.

A total pet peeve, but the companies who send these confirmation emails are
the same ones who make you jump through ridiculous hoops - with all the
trouble they make you go through to unsubscribe, how could it possibly be a
mistake?

